# snow tire sizing



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

so im told to get a 215/65/16 or 205/60/16 BUT

the tire i want is only stocked ON SALE in these sizes 205/55/16 215/65/16 OR 225/6016

im thinking of getting the 205/55/16 what do you think


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

the 205/55/R16 is gonna be the thinnest tire which would make it best for cutting through snow, Might go that route.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

well i saw the owner of the place at lunch and he said i should have asked him first lol he said you bring me enough customers ill take care of you 


so by the end of the week ill have a set of 215/60/16s nokian r2's installed for 125.00 each 500.00 cant complain


----------

